# Rich Habits Poor Habits Which Are You?



## PreciousDove (Sep 25, 2022)

Do you agree with this?
Even though it makes sense to me I will agree to a point with this.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/we...pc=U531&cvid=669fd19d6bac4c06be23169bbcbd069d


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 25, 2022)

Okay for middle-class people I guess. If you're already making decent money, you can get ahead.

I try to save 10% of my income, but I don't quite make it because I have to eat. I save about 8%.

The one thing I don't do is the "hello call" and related activities. Maybe that would have made a difference.

I have devoted a lot of energy to my "goals," but since they weren't financial goals, they were more elusive and didn't lead to money. (And, I didn't reach them.)


----------



## David777 (Sep 25, 2022)

Reads like simplistic pop psychology culture advice.  Something to fill magazine or Internet blog space like "Ten Best SUVs".  Rich versus poor probably is way down on a correlation list to behaviors mentioned.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 25, 2022)

How to become wealthy:

Step 1: Be born into a wealthy family.
Step 2: Follow the advice in the article above.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Sep 25, 2022)

Can't say I've ever been a huge fan of self help articles or books. We should all be bright enough to know what works for us, and what doesn't.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Sep 25, 2022)

Kind of reminds me the advice about becoming a millionaire in Steamboat when I first came to town in the 70's. The advice was to bring two million when you came.




SeniorBen said:


> Step 1: Be born into a wealthy family.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 25, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Kind of reminds me the advice about becoming a millionaire in Steamboat when I first came to town in the 70's. The advice was to bring two million when you came.


Did you ever run into Billy Kidd in Steamboat? You must have. It's not a big town.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Sep 26, 2022)

Ran into him a few times. He was the ski ambassador for the mountain for many years, and they had ski with Billy Kidd day for the tourists. I've never been into skiing with large slow groups. When the snow was good to mediocre, I spent most of my time skiing the trees, interspersed with kamikaze runs on the long boards.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 26, 2022)

Looks like a list of generalizations to me. There are more factors at play than habits when it comes to determining if you will be rich, poor or middle class.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 5, 2022)




----------

